# Where The Magic Comes From



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been asked a few times where my materials come from, and besides home goods outlets for Olive boards, this place is my go-to and home away from home.

Constantine's Wood Center

http://www.constantines.com/

Owner's a stand up guy. Ships materials and tools.

(lets me plunder the scraps too, my favorite thing to do!)


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow,!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A paradise. I can smell that wood.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats some nice wood.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

So that's where you get all that pretty stuff. Man I bet that place smells good!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like an adult candy store!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Constantine's may supply the material but the magic comes from you Nerd, always...


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Just added to my home page, tnx.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------

